# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Scammed by bera. Account recalled

## GrandpaSherman

Dispute Date: Feb 27,’2019
Ownedcore Profile Link/User Name: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mem...9-kyradin.html
Instant Messenger username of Accused: Skype,Discord,Kik etc.bera336#3650
Payment Method Information: Email etc


Dispute Information

What is the dispute about? Account/Money/Service
Dispute Thread Link: traded him
My rank 1 rogue for an account that was recovered 2 days later
Other Sites Scam Link:
Value of Trade Involved: $1000
Did you use a middleman?: If yes, who?
Provide more information on what leads to the dispute

:Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

The account was recovered. I did notice on the ticket when I got it he changed the name. Guy is pathetic. He blocked me when I asked for him to recover it for me... I believe it was him because the account I traded for was given to me by shark which was another dispute and he was doing it out of
Spite.

----------


## BERAccounts

I will do is quite and smooth. Admin personally knows my attitude about callback on this account. Also account created under a fake name and has been name changed. So there is nobody in this world who can make callback to this account except me. 

Person is mad because after i involved to first dispute that happened some time ago beetween him and another reseller, i also saved this guy which i shouldn't do. He refused to give account back to me while dispute goes on. After dispute closed, guy started to beg for account which has no chance. I will keep it short and post proofs about this case quickly.

Person has only one account. He claimed that it is ''callbacked''. You can also see he just offered it to me in last 5 minute and got triggerred when i didn't respond. Here is discord picture of him while claiming his account is ''callbacked''.
Imgur: The magic of the Internet (This shows in discord only if you are in game or in battle.net - He also did some offers few minutes ago but i ignored him then he claimed his account is callbacked.)

He approached to me with claiming he bought this account from Playerauctions and he is verified on Ownedcore. We know it is a lie and we know account comes from who so no need to point again;
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Also while here let me upload some screens about his claims. He told me that he wasnt aware of what he bought so i scammed him but then he turned his bad comment to ''Legit, thanks'';
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Here is my reverse trade offer but he refuses to take it back constantly because he is scared from other reseller. Here is my good attitute to solve the issue and his lies and ''all trades are final'' sentence which is he used it many times for refuse my reverse trade offer;
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
https://imgur.com/a/EwzS2FY
https://imgur.com/a/cuIJHAc
https://imgur.com/a/zhxqzbr
https://imgur.com/a/RrEMXmF

Another picture shows he is mentally issued;
https://imgur.com/a/gfTJUWO


Everybody can transfer account's mail to another and gets this ''mail is changed'' notification mail. This doesn't proofs anything. Also i am very strict and solid with callbacks and everybody knows that.

----------


## GrandpaSherman

I’m no sure why your insulting me if I’m the victim here but if you’re not willing to recover the account for me then it’s a scam... that’s just common sense. Or you can’t but you said you could.. it’s not rocket science kyradin

----------


## GrandpaSherman

I just want the account back. That’s all. I didn’t do this intentionally and didn’t trade for it to get recovered

----------


## GrandpaSherman

Also that’s literally the only email I received... I don’t know how else to prove it. You said for yourself you wouldn’t recover it for me despite the fact I told you a million times it was recovered. I’m not familiar with how name changes work but what you’re doing is wrong.

----------


## BERAccounts

Listen. I mentioned to you account was created by me under a fake name and account got name changed. Nobody cannot make callback or recovery. Don't waste your breathe i have more important things to do. I hope you can enjoy with the account play well.

----------


## GrandpaSherman

Yet you just stated in the convo you could recover it. I don’t want to play games. I just want the account back. 




> Listen. I mentioned to you account was created by me under a fake name and account got name changed. Nobody cannot make callback or recovery. Don't waste your breathe i have more important things to do. I hope you can enjoy with the account play well.

----------


## BERAccounts

Stop BS'ing please no time for mentally damaged people. Wait for admin to solve the issue.

----------


## GrandpaSherman

> Stop BS'ing please no time for mentally damaged people. Wait for admin to solve the issue.


 So I’m mentally damaged for wanting the account that I traded for recovered okay let’s wait for admin

----------


## BERAccounts

Man dont be ridicilious. I added 3 picture up there.

First one shows you lied about where account comes.

Second shows you added me told me you are going some stuff irl you will delete your bad comments about me. Then you deleted me.

Third one shows, you say ''I know how to recover accounts'' but ended up failing.

Other worth to mention one clearly shows you were logged to account while claiming you lost access to it. 

Dont humiliate yourself anymore please.

----------


## GrandpaSherman

I lied where the account came from because it was safe and I had issues with sharks account getting banned. That doesn’t give you the right to recover the account and keep the priest... this is ridiculous.thats called scamming. Yes and you recovered the account because I tried to recover the priest back. I’ve had enough with your bullshit con artist scamming 


> Man dont be ridicilious. I added 3 picture up there.
> 
> First one shows you lied about where account comes.
> 
> Second shows you added me told me you are going some stuff irl you will delete your bad comments about me. Then you deleted me.
> 
> Third one shows, you say ''I know how to recover accounts'' but ended up failing.
> 
> Other worth to mention one clearly shows you were logged to account while claiming you lost access to it. 
> ...

----------


## BERAccounts

> I lied where the account came from because it was safe and I had issues with sharks account getting banned. That doesn’t give you the right to recover the account and keep the priest... this is ridiculous.thats called scamming. Yes and you recovered the account because I tried to recover the priest back. I’ve had enough with your bullshit con artist scamming


You busted yourself again. You tried to recover at last saturday. But you claimed your account got recovered today. So you tried to recover before not later than your fake claims. Don't waste my time.

Proof : Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Cumartesi means ''Saturday''. Feel free to use google translate.

----------


## GrandpaSherman

Yes the account did get recovered today... it’s sunday one day later 



> You busted yourself again. You tried to recover at last saturday. But you claimed your account got recovered today. So you tried to recover before not later than your fake claims. Don't waste my time.
> 
> Proof : Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> 
> Cumartesi means ''Saturday''. Feel free to use google translate.

----------


## BERAccounts

I could do a callback when it was required on previous dispute; but i didn't do it because i don't do callbacks. So nobody would believe that i made callback afterwards all is done. Play yourself i won't give you any response anymore.

----------


## GrandpaSherman

> I could do a callback when it was required on previous dispute; but i didn't do it because i don't do callbacks. So nobody would believe that i made callback afterwards all is done. Play yourself i won't give you any response anymore.


I don’t understand your logic. Why you’re unwilling to help is beyond me. I’m asking you to recover the account I traded for. Plain and simple.

----------


## BERAccounts

I didn't do a callback obviously there is no proof of that. So how i can know you didn't sold it to some other person and want to recover for yourself again? Since you were keep telling that you want to sell it for many days. Even in picture that i uploaded, you were telling me ''can i get something for it/can you sell it'' and 5 minutes later you are claiming it is callbacked WHILE BEING LOGGED TO GAME. I am not wasting my time with you till a admin responses.

----------


## GrandpaSherman

> I didn't do a callback obviously there is no proof of that. So how i can know you didn't sold it to some other person and want to recover for yourself again? Since you were keep telling that you want to sell it for many days. Even in picture that i uploaded, you were telling me ''can i get something for it/can you sell it'' and 5 minutes later you are claiming it is callbacked WHILE BEING LOGGED TO GAME. I am not wasting my time with you till a admin responses.


Are you serious? I didn’t sell it anywhere. You’re the one accusing me of lieing and then now you say I sold
It. I don’t know I would offer more proof if I could but that’s the email I got... let’s just wait for an admin to respond. This isn’t fair on your part

----------


## BERAccounts

I am not accusing you with lying. I proved it in many different pictures. Please leave it be.

----------


## GrandpaSherman

> I am not accusing you with lying. I proved it in many different pictures. Please leave it be.


I would let it be but I’m out of an account now and you potentially took it.

----------


## BERAccounts

> I would let it be but I’m out of an account now and you potentially took it.


If you were out of account, how you can explain that picture?

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

It clearly shows you are logged to account while you claim it is damn recovered. Please get ghost this is ridicilious.

----------


## GrandpaSherman

That states me asking did you recover the account because I was logged in at the time. Whatever it’s. Clear you won’t even recover it without the admin asking to so I’ll wait. Which is the right thing to do. As I haven’t sold it 


> If you were out of account, how you can explain that picture?
> 
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> 
> It clearly shows you are logged to account while you claim it is damn recovered. Please get ghost this is ridicilious.

----------


## BERAccounts

> That states me asking did you recover the account because I was logged in at the time. Whatever it’s. Clear you won’t even recover it without the admin asking to so I’ll wait. Which is the right thing to do. As I haven’t sold it


Listen buddy. Your attention is so obvious on the picture that i uploaded. It is so simple. You didn't told anything about ''I can't login, I am disconnected, I tried to login but my password wasn't working.'' directly ''Did you recovered the account?'' comes from you. Just before that, you are asking for another account deal and you are asking to me if i can sell it for you. Clearly you don't want it now and you are trying to find a way to out. So this is my last answer to you cry till admin comes.

----------


## GrandpaSherman

That doesn’t make any sense. Why would I ask you to recover an account that was recalled if I in your own words “own it”. Your full of shit

----------


## GrandpaSherman

Hello? Any admin?

----------


## BERAccounts

Update: Priest got banned on US ban wave aswell. Probably you are faking recovery because your account must be banned too.

----------


## GrandpaSherman

> Update: Priest got banned on US ban wave aswell. Probably you are faking recovery because your account must be banned too.


Any proof of this !

----------


## BERAccounts

> Any proof of this !


I can send proof of priest's ban to admin via private. But if it Priest is banned, your account must be banned too since you and other reseller logged to them. Same with other reseller's banned account. So you are a dirty liar in both ways.

1-You got banned my account and you are faking a recovery for save some money.
2-You did a fake callback and looking to save some money.

No other option.

----------


## GrandpaSherman

> I can send proof of priest's ban to admin via private. But if it Priest is banned, your account must be banned too since you and other reseller logged to them. Same with other reseller's banned account. So you are a dirty liar in both ways.
> 
> 1-You got banned my account and you are faking a recovery for save some money.
> 2-You did a fake callback and looking to save some money.
> 
> No other option.


Where’s this magical reseller you speak of

----------


## BERAccounts

The seller that disputed you few days ago  :Smile:

----------


## GrandpaSherman

> The seller that disputed you few days ago


Oh accountshark? So you’re saying he got it banned?

----------


## BERAccounts

No your account banned under his possession. 
Your account banned under my possession.
And i am guessing my account that i sold to you banned under your possession and you are faking a recovery. 

Just wait for an admin. I don't have time for you.

----------


## GrandpaSherman

> No you were claiming account banned under his possession. Both of accounts that came from you banned. And i am guessing every account that you were in baned.


I don’t have any accounts anymore since the account you traded me was recalled

----------


## BERAccounts

You are lying nothing is callbacked nor couldn't be. Go to a mental hospital please. Try to fix your problems don't try to live with them. I am blocking you so talk with yourself till a admin comes.

----------


## GrandpaSherman

Go to a mental hospital? You know what’s funny shark said you had some screws loose but you’re pathetic (if the priest is really banned) you probably are just waiting for the temporary suspension to be lifted on the account you recalled.



> You are lying nothing is callbacked nor couldn't be. Go to a mental hospital please. Try to fix your problems don't try to live with them. I am blocking you so talk with yourself till a admin comes.

----------


## BERAccounts

He tried to reach to me with another Skype adress sneakily. He tried to sell his account that purchased by Safe-Point. Also worth to mention he tried to scamm Safe-Point aswell with changing mail and running away without doing the rest of the payment. Like as always, after he got exposed he made the full payment.

He told me that he made this callback accusations against me because he got banned (like i claimed) and wanted to get his money back. He apologized to me about his accusations and asked for another chance. I didn't answered after this point. I can add screens if any admin wants to see. Safe-Point and Personalboost also can confirm his identity.

----------


## D3Boost

Dismissed, closing.

----------

